# how does the tank look??



## lmgentry (Apr 8, 2008)

This tank is nowhere near done but i was just seeing how everyone thinks it looks so far.. Should i put a background up or not... and if so what kind? Also, this is a 55 gallon tank with a c360 cansiter filter and a 55g hang on the back filter and marinelands biggest sponge filter on it... Is this too much filtration?


----------



## crabs (Apr 17, 2008)

dont think you can have too much filtration can you?

But I would get a back ground either a dark blue, black or a cool rock one


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i agree totally with crabs... can't have too much filtration... 
and i also think you need something for a background... whatever your preference is, but it needs something...

tank looks good though


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

backround ASAP!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

A fourth vote for the background. File this in the "next time" department since your tank weighs 500 pounds, but I spray painted my latest tank using metal spray paint from Canadian Tire, and it looks awesome. 3 coats and done.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

when it come to filtration never over kill....i got 75gallon with a wet_dry ( 950gph return) and a fluval 405.....


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

A simple black background will disquise the utilites.
You can buy one from your lfs (comes from a roll) or come up with some home made type.
I've read on this forum how some have painted plexi, that was cut to fit
between the tank trim, then attached to the exterior tank back with tape or whatever.

I agree with the others, you've got the filters, use them. :thumb:


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

You definitely need a pack ground so you can hide all the wires and filter stuff....I dont think you could ever have too much filtration..thats why your water is so crystal clear :thumb:


----------

